
Ardour 5.5 Released (A free and open source digital audio workstation) - ristic
https://community.ardour.org/node/14093
======
ristic
There are a number of exciting projects in the Linux audio that may be of
interest here. I'll just name a few, in no particular order, that have tickled
my interest.

setBfree - A DSP Tonewheel Organ emulator.
[https://github.com/pantherb/setBfree](https://github.com/pantherb/setBfree)

alvdrums.lv2 - a simple Drum Sample Player Plugin
[https://github.com/x42/avldrums.lv2](https://github.com/x42/avldrums.lv2)

The rest of the x42 suite:
[http://x42-plugins.com/x42/](http://x42-plugins.com/x42/)

The zam-plugins suite:
[http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=976](http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=976)

giada - your hardcore loop machine
[https://www.giadamusic.com/](https://www.giadamusic.com/)

Helm - a great sounding (to me) software synthesizer
[http://tytel.org/helm/](http://tytel.org/helm/)

ZynAddSubFX's new GUI [http://zynaddsubfx.sourceforge.net/zyn-
fusion.html](http://zynaddsubfx.sourceforge.net/zyn-fusion.html) An amazing
software synth even without this new GUI.

Guitarix - a guitar/bass amp and effects modler
[http://guitarix.org/](http://guitarix.org/)

Bitwig Studio - A proprietary DAW available on Linux
[https://www.bitwig.com/en/home.html](https://www.bitwig.com/en/home.html)

u-he plugin suit available on Linux
[http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=424953](http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=424953)

I'm sure there are a few more that I'm forgetting right now.

